# Neues Frame öffnen



## DBR89 (24. Jan 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe 2 GUI Oberflächen(2 Frames)

Jetzt möchte ich aus dem einem Frame mit klick auf einen Button den 2ten Frame öffnen.

Wie macht man das?


----------



## XHelp (24. Jan 2011)

Super Beschreiben, da wird sofort klar, wo genau das Problem liegt.
Musst halt den anderen Frame instanziieren und öffnen


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jan 2011)

Moin



XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Super Beschreiben, da wird sofort klar, wo genau das Problem liegt.


wohl wahr, wohl wahr ..... 



XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Musst halt den anderen Frame instanziieren und öffnen


Oder, falls er irgendwo vorher schon instantiiert wurde, mit _*setVisible*_ anzeigen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Taggert (24. Jan 2011)

Als Anfänger weiss man ja nicht nach was man suchen soll.  Also zu Deinem JButton fügst Du einen ActionListener hinzu.  In der actionPerformed()-Methode des Listeners kannst Du dann den neuen JFrame instanziieren und mit setVisible() sichtbar machen.  Das Ganze ist auch in Der Insel erklart

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16.6 Schaltflächen

Allerdings finde ich den Beispielcode in javabuch.de hierzu besser.  

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jan 2011)

Aber du wusstest jetzt genau, wo der TO das Problem hat? :noe: 
Du hast auch nur ins Blaue geraten und wild mit Vorschlägen um dich geworfen.

XHelp hat recht! Der TO möge sein Problem genauer beschreiben. Was genau geht nicht? Gibts Fehlermeldungen?
Code kann das Problem u.U. genauer darstellen.


----------



## Taggert (24. Jan 2011)

Naja, so groß geraten hab ich jetzt nicht.  Ich hab ihm/ihr nur die Stichworte gegeben, die man zum erfolgreichen googlen braucht.  Wenn Du ein absoluter noob bist, dann kannst Du schlecht nach ActionListener suchen, wenn Du die Klasse gar nicht kennst.   

Ist ja nicht so, dass wir hier in der Profi-Ecke wären.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jan 2011)

Man sollte aber, wenn man Hilfe sucht, in der Lage sein, ein Problem so zu beschreiben, so dass andere verstehen worum es geht und nicht dauernd Grundsätzliches nachfragen müssen.


----------



## Markey (24. Jan 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Ratsam für einen Anfänger ist, aber ich würde noch folgende Idee beisteuern.
Generell würde ich den Einsatz von mehreren JFrames innerhalb einer Anwendung hinterfragen.

Eine meiner Meinung nach bessere Variante wäre folgende:

Du machst exakt eine Fensterklasse die von JFrame erbt. 

Für jede spezielle Oberfläche die du haben möchtest, kannst du dann einfach eine Klasse erstellen die von JPanel erbt. Darauf platzierst du dann alle deine gewünschten Komponenten (JButton, JLabel, JComboBoxen....).

Um dann deine beiden Oberflächen wie erwähnt auszutauschen genügt es lediglich die Panel auf deinem Fenster auszutauschen. Dann muss auch nicht getrickst werden mit JFrame.setVisible(false) und so.

Best regards, Markey


----------

